# Foam Board Wall Panel Carving- behind the scenes



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

Over the past couple of months many of you know that Ive been working on some hand Carved Foam Board wall panels for my haunt and that ive been uploading progress on the project in a How-to style vlog. The problem is that all the segments have more than just the foam carving, there where subscriber shout outs, holiday stuff and some personal stuff mixed in with the carving footage which made the project hard to follow.

So over the past week ive gone back through the 6 part ...series, edited out all the extra stuff and combined the project down into a 3 part series and im now happy to present it for those that want to see it from start to finish.

Foam Carving Series PT 1:





Foam Carving Series PT 2:





Foam Carving Series PT 3:


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

hey guy thought id better say something,, when I was editing this vlog I added some music to it in spots and as a result you tube has blocked the video on all apple devices,,, so if you want to watch the vlog youll need to do it from your PC.. if you try to watch it with your phone or tablet it will come up blocked..


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool tutorial. A lot of work there. How long did that panel take?


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

that's only part of the work for that panel,, the vlog was so long I ended up breaking it into 2 parts. the footage shown in this half took just over 3 hours theres still another hour to go to get the panel finished all together ,, minus the paint of course.. from start to finish it takes about 4 hour to a panel to complete and have it ready for paint.


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

*Part 2*

here is the second half of the foam board carving how-to vlog I posted last week.


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

hey guys heres the next installment in this How-To ,, in this one I talk about some special detail I added at the min as well as the carving process for the second set of panels in this series


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

Now that the carving has been completed on the wall panels we have moved into the Paint process. come on along for the raid as we add some color to the panels.


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

For those that have been suffering through the past few months while ive been doing the Foam Board Carving How-to vlogs. well heres the final product and the end of the series,,,,


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Ram if you don't get some kind of award for greatest effort, I don't know who else could...


----------

